
Discovering Gnome 3: My experience, and why you should give it a shot - ftxrcc
https://medium.com/@ftxdri/discovering-gnome-3-my-experience-and-why-you-should-give-it-a-shot-56b4ba718bf7#.shpdjvh6j
======
n17r4m
Poor performance on Elementary OS, et al, could be caused by this kinda severe
bug: [https://www.collabora.com/news-and-
blog/blog/2016/11/22/a-ta...](https://www.collabora.com/news-and-
blog/blog/2016/11/22/a-tale-of-cylinders-and-shadows/)

Should be fixed up with GTK+ 4.0. That said, I also love the extensions on
Gnome 3 and have been using it as my daily driver for a while now. Every once
in a while I get the kick to try something else, see how unity is, check out
KDE, enjoy Awesomewm for a bit, but I keep finding myself back with Gnome.

Protip: if you like dark themes, install "Stylish" for Firefox and search for
"dark" and install them all. In addition to the desktop UI theme, most of the
web can be painted with a pleasing light on dark grey style, and I have no
complaints.

~~~
ftxrcc
Thanks for pointing out the bug!

